# Why are the entries to cat shows so expensive ?



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi there 

I am new to the world of pedigree cats having just bought the most beautiful NFC . I had never considered showing her buying her only as a pet until the breeder asked if i would. Showing my young dog on and off i thought yes why not show my new addition, that is until i looked at the entry fees

I can't get over how much they are at over £30 an entry  That is more than i will pay for my dogs entry to CRUFTS 2010!!!

Can anyone tell me, are all cat shows this costly ? and also the reasons behind them being so expensive as i really am rendered speachless as to how much they are 

Thank you for any replies 

Julie


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi ,will try and explain,firstly the cost of the venue,insurance,printing of schedules and catalogues,judges expenses,penning,and trollies ,disinfectant,and other sundries,judges lunches,helpers lunches,rosettes,heating if in colder weather,vets,and those are some of the things I can think of off the top of my head.
I show cats ,horses ,and occasionnally my dogs,can honestly say all things considered the cost isnt too bad ,especially as you pen is there ready for you ,and your entry includes 4 classes.
I've been to horse shows where its a field ,with no ameniaties as such ,and paid more to enter one pony in 4 classes.
Try it ,I have NFC's and really enjoy it ,my youngest one just got his PC at the Supreme (cats crufts) and we were over the moon.
My older one is the one on my avatar:smile5:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

poshmog said:


> Hi ,will try and explain,firstly the cost of the venue,insurance,printing of schedules and catalogues,judges expenses,penning,and trollies ,disinfectant,and other sundries,judges lunches,helpers lunches,rosettes,heating if in colder weather,vets,and those are some of the things I can think of off the top of my head.
> I show cats ,horses ,and occasionnally my dogs,can honestly say all things considered the cost isnt too bad ,especially as you pen is there ready for you ,and your entry includes 4 classes.
> I've been to horse shows where its a field ,with no ameniaties as such ,and paid more to enter one pony in 4 classes.
> Try it ,I have NFC's and really enjoy it ,my youngest one just got his PC at the Supreme (cats crufts) and we were over the moon.
> My older one is the one on my avatar:smile5:


Thank you

I didn't realise it was 4 classes hmy: The schedules are really complicated if you don't understand the termanology .

Although i find the cost high i am not put off by it and will give it a go. 

This is my first NFC and i can honestly say i have never had a kiten like her. She is very dog like and follows me every where likes to groom my hair and has all my dogs terrified of her


----------



## bibliochic (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep, your entry will include four classes: the open (e.g. any colour tabby kitten) and three others which range from things like best debutante kitten to fun classes like the adult, kitten or neuter with the longest whiskers. It is confusing, and I'm sure your breeder would be happy to guide you through it.

Are you thinking of entering your kitten in the Norwegian Forest Cat Club Show in February? Njord (in my avatar) is a bit too shy for the showing lark, but I'll be heading along with Skadi, my blue cream and white girl. I am very much looking forward to seeing so many NFCs under one roof.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

There's a lot "more" to a cat show than a dog show as a lot of dog shows require the judge & the dogs in essence but with cat shows they are penned, there are trolleys, vets, judges, stewards etc.


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

bibliochic said:


> Yep, your entry will include four classes: the open (e.g. any colour tabby kitten) and three others which range from things like best debutante kitten to fun classes like the adult, kitten or neuter with the longest whiskers. It is confusing, and I'm sure your breeder would be happy to guide you through it.
> 
> Are you thinking of entering your kitten in the Norwegian Forest Cat Club Show in February? Njord (in my avatar) is a bit too shy for the showing lark, but I'll be heading along with Skadi, my blue cream and white girl. I am very much looking forward to seeing so many NFCs under one roof.


I havn't thought about it ... do you have a schedule ?

Yes my breeder is very willing to help  and is very keen for me to show her. She will be neautered as i have no intension of breeding and i bought her as a pet

I have already been practicing her show pose


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Poshmog explained it very well - generally a show hall for the all breed cat shows, usually a leisure centre, can cost anywhere up to £2,000+ for the day which is obviously the main expense to be covered. Then as Poshmog says there is the insurance, vets expenses (you need several on the morning to vet in the cats - something I believe the dog shows don't do). Judges don't actually get "paid" as such - just their travelling/accommodation expenses, stewards don't generally get any expenses - only their lunch. Penning, rosettes, schedules, postage, catalogues, advertising and so on... In recent years a lot of shows haven't broken even due to the decline in numbers across the board. Some leisure centres put their costs up every year by quite a bit because they know they have you over a barrel as it is difficult to find venues - a lot of places won't take the cats stating things like the fur will get into the air con and so on....

I hope you have a go; it is fun. You can always ask a show manager for help completing your form and a lot of shows nowadays have "show buddies" who will help people doing their first show on the day.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

All hobbies are expensive. I don't think shows are that expensive. Say you show once a month, that's £10 per week! People spend much more than that on beer & ****!


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> All hobbies are expensive. I don't think shows are that expensive. Say you show once a month, that's £10 per week! People spend much more than that on beer & ****!


Thats true

I was just taken aback at how much more they cost than dogs shows there really is quite a difference in price.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

How much does it cost to enter a dog show? Are they indoors or outdoors? (Scuse my ignorance!).


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

ChinaBlue said:


> How much does it cost to enter a dog show? Are they indoors or outdoors? (Scuse my ignorance!).


the open shows for dogs start from about £3.00 and the championship shows with CC's can be around £24 with out CC's are cheaper usually around 12 pounds and the shows can be either inside or out


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> the open shows for dogs start from about £3.00 and the championship shows with CC's can be around £24 with out CC's are cheaper usually around 12 pounds and the shows can be either inside or out


Just wanted to add for the cat people who perhaps may not realise this - the price Leoti quotes is for one dog in one class - the more classes you enter, the more you pay. No wonder I'm always skint! Oh, and in addition, some shows charge extra for car parking.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Car parking is sometimes extra at cat shows. Usually not but if it is then it is about £4 for the day.

I don't think cat shows are expensive when you see how much goes into them. Some are a bit pricey (I won't pay more than £32 for one cat to go to a cat show unless it is really convenient) & are nearly £40 but I suspect that they are small shows that need to get a lot out of the die hards, members & locals.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I would say that very few shows actually make much profit, most rarely breakeven these days. Managers are only too aware that if they try to charge too much they will lose exhibitors but the fees set are driven usually by the costs of actually putting on the show. I used to wonder at these costs but having been an assistant show manager for a while I know the managers are caught between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## charmed73 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was a little taken aback by the costs when I first started showing my cats, as my folks showed dogs for years and I just couldn't get over the differance price.

However when I got used to it and how it worked it is actually more reasonable then Dog Shows and a few things to consider are as follows:-


All GCCF cat shows provide penning, where as you only usually get a bench at a Champ show with dogs.
Most Cat shows are actually championship shows so therefore you cats can go for titles, there are very few sanction (Dog open show equliviant)
The standard GCCF entry fee is for 4 classed (1 open and 3 sides) Dog show entries are usually only for one class with each additonal class been a few more pounds.

It is an expensive hobby but overall no more expensive then showing Dogs. I tend to prefer TICA shows to GCCF as It is more like a dog show environment so that might also be something you might want to consider.


----------

